# OOC:  In the Mead-Hall of Hrothgar



## Maerdwyn (Sep 14, 2005)

> In off the moors, down through the mist bands, accursed Grendel came greedily loping. The bane of the race of men roamed forth, hunting for prey in the high hall.



-lines 710-13​

I am considering beginning a Cthulhu Dark Ages campaign for a few (as few as 1, 4 is the max) players that will initially be set in sixth-century Scandinavia. I wanted to see if there was enough interest for me to continue planning it out.  

This would not be d20 Cthulhu (Lack of experience with Chaosium's CoC or Cthulhu Dark Ages is fine - I can walk you through it.  This will be my first time GMing the system anyway.)

  There may or may not be Mythos involvement in the events of the campaign - from your character's perspective, it will be best just to take things as they come without assumptions implied by the system of choice.  The key here will be playing a person who outlook is appropriate to the time period (we won't be rigidly historical in this, though, and I'll ask that people be willing put up with that - I'm looking for good role playing with  historical atmosphere, not good history with opportunities for role playing, if that makes any sense.  I love the poem, but I'm not an expert in the time period - more like an enthusiast  ).  

Characters may very well believe in magic, but it won't be present in the D&D sense (at least not which the characters have seen with their own eyes).  Rather, most people of the time will have an ever-present superstition and a belief that _anything _ that happens has a magical cause or consequence.  Whether those beliefs are correct is another matter entirely.  They will place a huge importance to family, and I will ask that each character has at least one NPC that is curently alive that is somehow important to them - spouse, child, friend, etc describedat least briefly in their character sheet.

The PC's will probably be Geats and members of Beowulf's warband on their way to save Hrothgar's people from the murderous Grendel;  If you have different ideas, that's fine too, within a cerrtain range (no travellers from China please).  Either way, expect some differences from the poem.  

If anyone is interested, please let me know.


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 14, 2005)

Holy moley, that sounds pretty cool. I already declined a similar game over at GG because of inexperience with the system, but I'd really love to play in a game with you, Maerdwyn. 

Would you be willing to create a character for me if I gave you an overview of him? I could get on MSN or Im to work it out with you, if you like.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 14, 2005)

(in my best Horshack voice)
Oh, Ohh Ohh Oh, Mr. Maerdwyn!

I am a sucker for Beowulf. Count me in. I have player the old Chaosium system a long time ago, but will need help as well.

Fenris


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 14, 2005)

Here's my rough idea for a character, Areld the Bear. 

The son of a reputable shipbuilder, Areld spent his youth among the lowlands south of Mälaren Lake in what would one day become the Baltic coast of Sweden. By the time he reached adulthood, he had grown into a jovial man with a massive, hulking build. Now 35, he is the veteran of a dozen raids to the soft lands in the south, and bears a few scars to prove it. He has not yet been defeated in combat, though, and holds a reputation as a fearsome warrior. He is incredibly superstitious, feeling everything that happens is due to intervention by the gods or evil spirits trying to forces their will upon man.

In a band of Geats, Areld will probably be the most veteran of the warriors, but he is no leader. He prefers to be directed, fighting all foes with his long-hafted axe, thick black beard and shaggy mane of hair wildly flaying about. His prized possession is a coat of mail which he cleans nightly to avoid rust.

The most important figure in Areld's life is his father Ultaer, who made the very ship they travel on. He is now in the last years of his life, but still holds a position of honor with Beowulf and the rest of the Geats. His younger brother, Gret, has taken over the shipbuilding at this point, but Ultaer still oversees the work and commands much respect.

I'm not sure how skills/attributes work, but I'm thinking a warrior with high strength and stamina, not too clever and fast to jump to conclusions. He knows ships and the sea very well, having spent his childhood helping his father and traveling on them for years.

edit: speeling


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 14, 2005)

Great! Love to have you, Bobitron and Fenris. If one or two others express interest in the next couple days, that would be fine, too.  It will take a little time for me to get everything put together, but we can start on characters.  

Let's start with backgrounds and personalities, etc and then we'll fit the mechanics of the system to them.  If you want, I can put together some links for you on the various tribes and the culture of the time - there' quite a bit out there (lots of it conflicting) but we'll go with the parts we like.  We're looking at about the year 515CE, if that gives you any help.  Beowulf was of the Geats(Goths), who were from what's now southern Sweden.  The Sveum (Swedes) were around at this time and place, too and they've been warring with the Geats (the two groups are roughly equal in strength around this time).  There are Saxons (including Angles and Jutes) in Denmark, but we'll call the ones who have sent for aid from the Geats Bright-Danes.  The Frisians in Holland are a favorite raiding target of the Geats and the Danes.

The Celts were down in France, Spain and Britain at this time, but the Germanic tribes are kicking their butts in all three places (With Arthur currently holding the line in Southern Britain - but his fame wouldn't have reached most in Scandinavia)

As I said, the easiest fit would be Geatish (Gothic)  members of Beowulf's warband (or shield bearers thereof), Danes from Hrothgar's petty kingdom would work well, too.  I'm sure there are other good concepts, that you two might come up with, and I'll look at those too.  

Most characters will be worshipping the Gothic pantheon of gods (the Christian aspects of Beowulf were added later on), with the highest god being Tyz (later Tyr)

More to be added as I put things together.


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi guys.  Yes, I see you.

I'm going to initially ask for an alt spot, as I'm in another CoC DA with some of you.  And again, I feel like a groupie. 

So I'll be watching, if you get that third player, and no one else pipes in, I'll swoop on in.

Cheers!
TZ


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 14, 2005)

Bobitron, looks good so far - I'll try to put something together for you guys regarding the crunch of character generation, but Areld definitely looks like he will work.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 14, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> Hi guys.  Yes, I see you.
> 
> I'm going to initially ask for an alt spot, as I'm in another CoC DA with some of you.  And again, I feel like a groupie.
> 
> ...




Np, TZ.  You're down as an alt


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 14, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Bobitron, looks good so far - I'll try to put something together for you guys regarding the crunch of character generation, but Areld definitely looks like he will work.





Cool, thanks.  

I read Beowulf, but in like 9th grade, so I don't remember much. 13th Warrior is my more recent frame of reference; both the book and the film. A quick search on the Geats turned up enough historical info to get me started. Most of my gaming material with references to the era is really Viking based, so won't apply in the strictest sense. What's the deal with religion of the period?


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 14, 2005)

Could a wandering Byzantine scholar work?  Seeing as Justinian's conquest of Italy is looming near in the future, and they were still a trading power?  Or is that too much of a stretch?


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 14, 2005)

I dunno how Maerdwyn feels, but I'd rather play with a group of Geats than something more exotic with outside knowledge of how things work.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 14, 2005)

Religion is both ever present and yet also not very formal.  There is a priesthood of sorts, and I'll put something together on that for you.  We'll use an approximation of the Gothic pantheon (There isn't too much info on them easiy accessible, unfortunately, but the Anglo Saxon gods and goddesses are pretty close)  -  No one really worships only one god, but instead venerates the pantheon as a whole.  

Wotan/Odin hasn't come into vogue yet - Tyz is the war god, and first among the gods.  He has already lost his arm, though (hence the practice of cutting off the arms or otherwise mutilating those killed in battle and sacrifices, and Tyz's state is also probably the inspiration for Beowulf's method of choice in defeating Grendel - ripping off his arm.)

Don't worry too much about a few viking anachronisms, especially because actual information specifically on the sixth century instead of the ninth is going to be a little hard to come by.

Rhialto, Yup, we'll steer clear of the Byzantines for now.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 14, 2005)

Here's a quick sketch of some of the gods, goddesses, etc. commonly worshipped in the area att his time.   

You won't be able to cut and pase the link to the runes from the pdf, so here that is:
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/0/00/Old_Futhark_Runic_alphabet.png

Character's do not know how to read more than one or two runes unless they are trained in that.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 14, 2005)

Here's my first shot:

Oljar Ravensblight, the Loremaster

Oljar is one of the priests of Tyz, officiating for the Geats. He has been serving the people for many years and is well respected for his advice. He performs the usual rituals, sacrificing prisioners to Tyz, tossing bones, casting runes, interpreting omens and helping to predict if the gods will favor the year's crops or a raiding voyage. he is also one of the repositories of the collective knowledge of the Geats, keeping and telling the oral histories, traditions, and rituals of the Geats.

As the Geats have grown, so has Oljar's role. He has come to be a valued advisor to the leaders of the Geats. His sage advice, deep knowledge, and his ability to divine the god's favor has kept in in the circles of the powerful for many years.

Oljar has a wife, Siga as well as two sons. His elder son, Olaf, has taken the warriors path and seeks to go raiding. His younger son, Gurnar, is following in his father footsteps and will join the priesthood when he reaches majority.


Maerdwyn: I was kind of envisioning a Gandalf type character, not as a wizard per se but as an advisor to the king, who helps guide the fortunes of the Geats. Whether he has or can do magic (or believes he can  ) is a secondary issue that I will leave to you and we can hash out in stats. He could go either way really and I would be fine with it.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 15, 2005)

Fenris - I have one main concern with a character who serves in that role.  Such people would have been extremely valuable to their kings - I'm not sure that King Hygelac would have sent an aged repository of the kuni's (tribe's) knowledge across the sea on a monster hunt.  He certainly would have used him to determine whether Beowulf was going to have success, etc, but wouldn't, I think, risk him unnecessarily.  If you see that differently, I'm perfectly willing to be convinced.

Otherwise, here are a couple options:  

If Oljar is a Dane, rather than a Geat, he could already be at Hrothgar's hall (Though that still leaves the question of whether Hrothgar would allow his most important advisor to do much adventuring).

If you recast him as a skald (warrior/bard/advisor) instead of a gothi (priest), it might work pretty well - he would need to be young enough to still be able in combat, but you get some Runic lore, a good deal of oral tradition, and respect of those around you, including Beowulf.  Beowulf certainly would have brought a skald with him on the journey, if for no other reason than self promotion.

Let's keep talking - I do want you happy with your character.


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 15, 2005)

Maybe Oljar is a Dane of Hrothgar's hall, but was visiting Beowulf's hall as an ambassador of sorts? It makes sense he would send a valued member of the tribe to liase with Beowulf.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 15, 2005)

That makes sense - If Oljar brought Hrothgar's request (and payment) for aid from Hygelac, he would certainly have accompanied Beowulf back to Denmark from Geatland.  Would that sound good to you, Fenris?

(thanks, Bobitron - wish I'd thought of that myself )


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 15, 2005)

Here is a link to a standard Cthulhu Dark Ages sheet:  
http://www.chaosium.com/forms/CDA_InvSheet.pdf

And here is some information on Character Generation I blatantly swiped from Alea Jacta Est, my Cthulhu DA keeper over on the Groovy Gamers boards. (The basic system involved here is that to achieve a successful "roll", you must roll under your target number, i.e. INT*5, on d100.  You gain experiece with successful rolls and thour story achievements - more experience per success with skills you aren't good at):

************************
1) Allocate stats. There are 8 stats - Appearance (App), Constitution (Con), Dexterity (Dex), Education (Edu), Intelligence (Int), Power (Pow), Size (Siz), Strength (Str). You will get 100 points to divide amongst those stats as you see fit (Although the minimum for most stats is 3 and the max for any stats, before age modifiers, is 18). There are offshoots of these characteristics that I'll detail later.

2) Choose occupation. Occupations available are:
Beggar
Gothi (Priest) 
Craftsman 
Farmer
Midwife
Merchant (You will meet merchants, but they aren't the best choice for this campaign)
Skald (Slightly anachronistic term here, but hey - A poet/advisor/warrior-type)
Mercenary/Brigand
Sailor
Small Trader
Warrior
Woodsman/Fisherman.

In mechanical terms what the careers do is determine your specific skill set, which you will then be able to allocate your skill points into.

3) Allocate skill points. You will get a number of skill points to spend on skills from your occupation based on your Edu stat, and a number of skill points to spend on any skill you like based on your Int stat.


For Attributes:

Appearance (App) (Minimum of 3)
This determines your relative attractiveness/friendliness. It doesn't represent Charisma (there are skills for that) so much as simply what one sees in the mirror.
Attraction roll: App x 5. Answers questions such as "Did he make a good first impression? Did he catch everyone's attention?"

Constitution (Con) (Minimum of 3)
Vigour, health, vitality. Resisting poisons, drowning, suffocation, sword blows, etc. If Con hits 0, you die.
Hit points are the average of Con and Siz.
Con is also used in resisting poisons, suffocation, drowning, etc.

Dexterity (Dex) (Minimum of 3)
Reflexes and nimbleness.
Dexterity roll: Dex x 5. Answers questions like: "Can he grab that vine before falling off the cliff?" "Can he pick that lock?" etc.

Education (Edu) (Minimum of 3)
Relative knowledge of character - not just learned knowledge, but also life experience. It measure information known, not intelligent use of the information.
Base chance for Own Language (i.e. before additional skill points are alloted) = Edu x 5.
Initial skill points you are given to allocate to skills based in your occupation = Edu x 20
Know roll = Edu x 5. Answers questions of fact, such as "Does he remember the geography of Wales?" "Does he know the number of legs a spider has?" "Can he recognise the symptoms of hoof-and-mouth disease?" For each ten years or part thereof the character is above the age of 15, the minimum and maximum for Edu both increase by 1.


Intelligence (Int) (Minimum of 8)
Represents how well the PC learns, remembers and analyses, how aware they are of their surroundings. Int x various multipliers is a common roll to help describe different circumstances.

Note the overlap between Int and Edu - high Edu and low Int represents someone like a pedantic teacher, knowing facts but not their meanings, whereas low Edu high Int means a sharp but ignorant character.

Initial skill points allowed for allocation to non-occupation skills = Int x 10.
Idea roll = Int x 5, the most common of the Int rolls. Helps in the understanding of situations and new facts, from learning spells to understanding a link between events or places. Also used for hunches and an ability to turn disparate evidence into something meaningful.

Power (Pow)  (Minimum of 3)
Force of will. Aptitude for and resistance against magic. A very important characteristic for a number of reasons.
Luck roll = Pow x 5. "Does the plank the investigator stepped on hold, or does it snap?" "Is he standing on the trapdoor?" "Does the gribbly monster think he looks tasty?"
Maximum magic points are equal to power. Magic points are useful both in casting and resisting spells/mental attacks by unearthly creatures. Magic points regenerate fully in 24 hours if spent or lost, up to the value of Pow. An investigator with 0 MPs is unconscious until at least one is regained.
Maximum sanity = Pow x 5. This is also your starting sanity points. This is a very important number. For survival, an investigator needs to be able to roll equal to or under this number consistently. Whenever it fails (and sometimes even when it passes), sanity points drop, making the number harder to roll under. Losing large percentages of current sanity in short periods of time is a bad plan from a retirement prospect point of view. Dropping to 0 is an even worse plan.

Size (Siz) (Minimum of 8)
Averaging height and weight into one number. Used to see if an investigator can squeeze through a gap, or if an object is suitable to hide behind.
Hit points = average of Con and Siz
Damage Bonus (bonus to damage dealt by weapons in melee) is determined by Siz and Str.

Strength (Str) (Minimum of 3)
Muscle power. Ability to lift, push, pull, etc.

To work out damage bonus, add Str and Siz.
02+ = -D6
13+ = -D4
17+ = +0
25+ = +D4
33+ = +D6

**************************

As far as professions go, Areald looks like a Warrior to me, although craftman with a number of Warrior based skills could work, too.   Oljar would be a Gothi in Fenris's original description.

I'll post the occupational skills for your chosen professions when I can - note that a couple skills, aren't practiced among the Germanic peoples of the day, except in very specific circumstnaces.  Medicinal training is reserved for midwives, and it's use is only on pregnant women and newborns.  Everyone is expected to get better on their own or with the gods' help, or else die on their own.  Accounting is also an inappropriate skill choice in most cases.

Lastly, in a bout of bad timing, I may not be around to much in the next couple days , but I'll answer as many questions as I can.  I'll try to get the IC thread going sometime next week.  While I'm doing the planning, do you have any requests for the types of adventures you would like and/or those you like me to avoid?


----------



## Fenris (Sep 15, 2005)

"But Sire, you must let me accompany Beowulf on his jounrney, it is most imperitive that I accompany him"

"Nay, Oljar, you are too old to make the journey, and your wisdom is needed here at my side"

"As you command my jarl, will you then send my son in my stead? Olaf, while he does not have many raids under his young beard, is skilled with a sword. And though he is still young and has not yet learned all my teachings, he has the keen eye of the eagle, and the wisdom of the raven. He can cast runes nearly as well as I, and though his ties to the god's will are not as close as my own, his legs and arms are much younger and stronger than mine. He has much of me from when I was young. Perhaps he can attend to Beowulf as a skald? I would feel better would that the offspring of my wisdom accompanied this expedition of aid. And I know that he is eager to bring honor to his name and wishes to go with Beowulf."


Killed two birds there  How's that set-up Meardwyn? I think it works. I had considered going with a skald after your first post and this idea just popped in. The lineage and rationalization work as well I believe.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 16, 2005)

That works, Fenris, and part of you lineage is set .  Technically, Beowulf will choose the members of his band himself, but there's no reason he wouldn't choose Olaf, either on the king's recommendation or of his own accord.

Here are some of the occupations that I though might fit, and their associated occupational skills, to give you an idea of the differences between each.

*Warrior* 
Choice of punch, head butt, kick, or grapple) 
Natural World (like Wilderness Lore in d20)
Navigate (land and sea)
Track
Sneak
Throw
1 Weapon skill
1 Skill of your choice

*Craftsman*
Bargain
Craft (Shipbuilding)
Fast Talk
Insight
Natural World
Own Kingdom
Status
1 Skill of your choice

*Sailor*
Climb
Fast talk
Natural World
Navigate
Other Kingdoms
Pilot Boat
2 Skills of your choice

*Skald* - I assume this is what Olaf will be.
Fast Talk
Insight
Own Kingdom
Persuade
Runic Lore (this is the equivalent of a language skill, and does not grant actual magical powers- at least with the common applications of runes - though people of you culture definitely think they have power.)
Status
1 Weapon Skill
1 Skill of your choice

Would you guys like to assign you own ability scores (after which we can work out skills together), or would you like some help?

When we do get to skills, you havea pool of points for your occupational skills, and then a second, smaller pool for any other skills you want.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 16, 2005)

Maerdwyn,
Cool. Yes, I will go Skald. I read through your primer and started stats. What do you think of:
Str 8
Dex 12
Int 16
Con 12
App 12
Pow 16
Size 10
Edu 14

Fairly balanced, but gives 11 HP, Idea of 80, Luck 80, Occ SP 280 Non-Occ SP 160 I believe.

Edit: Lowered Str and Size tom increase Int, Pow and Edu

But what do you think of the stats? I went with the poet/advisor/warrior model which mean I want him to do OK in combat, and as a Scandinavian at the time you needed to be somewhat robust to merely survive, but I tried to emphasized Int and Pow. Now I could drop a few things on your recommendation (Maybe drop  str, lose the damage bonus, but boost Pow or Int?) So I look forward to some comments from you.

With the list of skills I will start allocating point as well. I assume that the % on the sheet is the starting default for everyone and I can add  points to it right?

Skills questions:
Banned: Accounting, Medicine, Library use

What about First aid, science (or should we focus on Natural World), occult (would this include my own Mythos or others?), and potions?

Also what do the skills Own Kingdom and Other Kingdom correspond to? Status?

I think that covers it for now. 

Fenris

Edit:
Skills: (Assuming theyare permitted)
Occupational
Sword (weapon) 40
Runes 60
Fast Talk 20
Insight 45
Persuade 35
Status 20
Occult 25
Own Kingdom 35

Non-Occ
Dodge 30
Natural World 15
Potions 15
Listen 15
Ride 15
Bargain 10
Spot Hidden 10
Other Kingdom: Denmark (Daneland) 40

So there's a first crack, assuming I did the points right. But speak up abou the skills and whetehr some are really needed or if I should emphasize something I haven't, these aren't carved in stone


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 17, 2005)

I'll look more carefully at this over the weekend, but I'm thinking Warrior with Craft (Shipbuilding).


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 17, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> With the list of skills I will start allocating point as well. I assume that the % on the sheet is the starting default for everyone and I can add  points to it right?
> 
> Skills questions:
> Banned: Accounting, Medicine, Library use
> ...




First aid is fine (Accounting is okay too, just not recommended as we won't be sailing to the Mediterranean, at least so fars as I have yet concevied.).  Occult would be your mythos, as ewll as a smattering of the myths that may have filtered in from other neighboring areas (with a harder difficulty applied to the roll).    Potions would be natural antidotes, poisons, and medicinal draughts mainly, as well as alcohol    All of this would requiring good Natural World rolls to find the correct ingredients - they can aid in first aid, act as sedatives, etc.

I'll take a closer review of your attributes as soon as I can.  The % on the sheet is in fac tthe base percent than everyone has; you spend your points on improving those %'s on a 1:1 basis.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 17, 2005)

Fenris, I made a blunder, sorry. In adapting the Minstrel occupation from the book into a Skald, I used the occupation's  standard Art skill on Runic Lore - But he will still need to be proficient in singing: almost all of the history and myths that he knows would be passed down orally through epic  songs; so I'd like you to put some points in that, preferably from your occupational pool (you can move occult to non-occupational, as you'll see that you have plenty of those points left over.)

Base chance for a long sword is 20%
Own language only counts for your spoken tongue, Geatish (or Gothic).
Runic Lore counts as an other language, with a base chance of 1%

If you keep everything at the levels they are at now, including occult and spending 59 points on runes, and taking base chances of the skills into consideration, you have spent 194 of you 280 occupational skill points.  If you move occult into the non-occupational category, you would have 106 occupational skill points left to spend on Singing and your other occupational skills.

When taking base chances into account, you've only spent 49 of your 160 non-occupational points - 69 after moving Occult into this category.  Also, a couple of the skills you listed  have higher base chances than what you've indicated as you total, so check those (You listed listen at 15%, for example has a base chance of 25%, which is the level you are at without spending any points.  

A couple notes/suggestions: 
You may want to consider the shield skill, as your skill in it determins how effective you are at using one to defend yourself.  That is only if you want to carry one, of course.  

If you end up wanting to, you can spend non-occupational points on occupational skills, but not nice versa.

50% is generally considered the level at which you are skilled enough to make a living at the activity.

Your Attributes look fine.  A good POW will be important (forsanity checks and the like) everything else is just your choice. 

Let me know if you need more help or if I've been unclear.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 17, 2005)

Maerdwyn,
Sorry I should have been clearer, the numbers I was listing were the skill points I was spending on the skill, no the final %. So add the base to that.

I will sit down and move some points  around to singing, and shield.
Fenris


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 18, 2005)

Okay, here's a quick build for Areld.

Appearance (App) 8
Constitution (Con) 16
Dexterity (Dex) 9
Education (Edu) 12
Intelligence (Int) 12
Power (Pow) 10 
Size (Siz) 17
Strength (Str) 16

Damage bonus: +d6

Warrior skills: 240 points
Grapple 34
Natural World 48 (10+38)
Navigate 43 (10+33)
Track 43 (10+33)
Sneak 15 (10+5)
Throw 33 (25+8)
1 Weapon skill: Gotta go with Axe, absolutely  54
1 Skill of your choice: Own Kingdom 55 (20+35)

...plus 120 in non-occupational skills.
Pilot Boat 21 (01+20)
Dodge 50 (18+32) 
Craft (Shipbuilding) 33 (05+28)
Shield 40

Any suggestions for shuffling skill points would be appreciated.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 19, 2005)

Bobitron:  The skills look good, actually.  If you wanted, you could put some points into something like swim, but that would be entirely your choice.

I'm think I'm pretty much ready to go; unless anyone else joins in today, I'll post the IC thread tonight.


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 19, 2005)

Swim. Erm, that sounds like a good idea. I might shift things a little.


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 19, 2005)

Still looking?  I was thinking about a Brigand.  Not nearly as big and nasty as Bob's character, but a bit more of the ol' stab in the back.  With some seafaring skills to boot.  Got a skills list for that?


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 19, 2005)

Actually, I have it from our old friend AJE's post in an undisclosed loaction. 

I'll get the character up soon.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 19, 2005)

Maerdwyn:
Alright a new crack at this:
Str 8
Dex 12
Int 16
Con 12
App 12
Pow 16
Size 10
Edu 14
Idea 80
Luck 80
Know 70
HP 11
MP 16
SP 80

Skills: (Points Spent) Final %
Occupational
Sword (35) 55
Runes (60) 61
Fast Talk (20) 25
Insight (45) 50
Persuade (30) 45
Status (20) 35
Art: Singing (30) 35
Own Kingdom (35) 55

Non-Occ (Points Spent) Final %
Dodge (25) 49
Natural World (15) 25
Occult (25) 30
Potions (15) 16
Bargain (5) 10
Spot Hidden (10) 35
Other Kingdom: Denmark (Daneland) (35) 36
Shield (35) ??

Open to suggestions for more points shuffling.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 19, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> Actually, I have it from our old friend AJE's post in an undisclosed loaction.
> 
> I'll get the character up soon.





Excellent  

BTW, a stab in the back kind of fighter doesn't have nearly the bad connotations among the Geats and Danes as it would among the goody two shoes of the high middle ages.  Dirty tricks were pretty much considered a sign of intelligence among these guys  

Okay, with 3 aboard, I think we'll go ahead with our current players.


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 19, 2005)

So what's the word on ranged weapons?  Is a shortbow do-able?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 19, 2005)

Yes - not terribly common, but do-able.


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 19, 2005)

Actually, I think I'll go with a throwing axe or two.  It's in my skill set, and oh so Viking!


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 19, 2005)

This is a quick map of the region.  The two settlements pictured (represented by axes) are Halland (The fort where Hygelac's hall is located, in Geataland), and Heorot (Hrothgar's hall in Daneland).  There are, of course other settlements known, but these are those that are immediately important.  

Let me know if you would prefer to have just the English names (for clarity's sake) or just the runes (for atmosphere, I guess) for things on this (and future) map(s)  or just leave it as is.  I'll leave most of the details to smaller-scale maps.


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 19, 2005)

Here's a prelim, give him the red pen while I work on the background:

*Briet Ilsunga, Well Travelled Brigand*

*Stats*
*App* 12, Attraction Roll: 60
*Con* 13, 
*Dex* 16, Dex Roll: 80
*Edu* 12, Know Roll: 60
*Int* 12, Idea Roll: 60

*Pow* 10, Luck roll: 50 Max sanity: 50 Magic Points: 10
*Siz* 11, Hit Points: 12
*Str* 14, Damage Bonus= +d4

*Proffesional Skills:*Edu 12x20=*240*
Own Language (Geatish): 5x(12)=*60%*

Fist/Punch: 50+(0)=*50%*
Natural World: 10+(20)=*30%*
Navigate: 10+(30)=*40%*
Track: 10+(40)=*50%*
Sneak: 10+(50)=*60%*
Throw: 10+(30)=*40%*

2 personal speciality skills.
Short Sword 20+(50)=*70%*
Shield 15+(20)=*35%*

*Non occupation skills:* Base number 12x10= *120*


Climb 30+(10)=*40%*
Dodge 28+(40)=*68%*
Hide 10+(20)=*30%*
Jump 25+(10)=*35%*
Listen 25+(10)=*35%*
Swim 25+(20)=*45%*
Spot Hidden 25+(10)=*35%*

Gladius (this will be a short sword - little more style, but a little less damage than a long sword)
Hide (probably wolf or bear) armor (Armor rating of 4)
Iron shield
2 axes
tinder, flint
whetstone
dried fish (4 days, if eaten sparingly)
Clothes/boots, etc.
Small knife
(Any small trophies/jewelry your think appropriate)

Briet Ilsunga is the son of a raider, slain years ago.  On his last excursion to the Gaul lands or Frisia, he left young Briet with his mother, who alas, did not receive the fallen man's claim to the spoils from a greedy raiding captain.  She did not remarry well.  The stepfather that Briet knew was an ignorant oaf of a man.  His attempts to beat the boy were often thwarted by Briet's gifts of wits and speed.  By the time he was 14, Briet had the skills that he needed to be a raider.

Not being the largest of the pack, Briet found his niche as more of a scout and a thief.  It was easier to sneak in and let heads of cattle out of the walled pasture, than to slay the men that guarded them.  His forays were usually closer to Geatland than the other famed raiders of the north, but he's has made a living in his young life.  Having gotten to the point where his spoils are too much to carry from place to place, he has decided to pull a connection, and find his way into the halls of Lords.  It is perhaps there that young Briet will finds his calling.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 19, 2005)

Looks like it works at first glance, TZ, but I need to go pick up the kids from school now, so a close review will need to wait until tonight.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 20, 2005)

A few quick notes on Germanic culture of the day (or at least our version of it) .  Your characters aren't bound by these norms, but they are the most common outlooks they will encounter among other Geats, Danes, Jutes, Heathobards, etc.  I'll probably add to this as I think of stuff or you ask questions

Death in combat is a goal, not a tragedy, and it is celebrated (on behalf of the deceased), rather than mourned (though the effects of that death, such as leaving children orphaned can certainly be mouned).  Death in one's bed, from old age or sickness is considered a curse. 

Honor and pride are hugely important - insults are almost never easily laughed off or forgiven. Coupled with the first part of the above point (the celebration of death in combat), this leads to fequent duels to the death over honor.  These are neither discourage nor punished.

Family, both nuclear and extended is very important to people in this society - without it 
a person is nothing. For this reason, banishment is considered the worse punishment, as it removes a person from his home and people, and strips them of the protections having kin entails.  An outcast can be killed without consequence, for example.

Courage, no matter the source (be it inate, induced by drink, etc.) is valued the same.  Any attempt not to show fear is taken at face value and others will treat him as if he is unflinchingly brave.

Crimes - theft, murder, insulting a king, etc. are al punished severely, usually by death or banishment. If a crime is commited by an outsider, it must be answered unless a bloor price is paid that satisfies the insult.


Slavery - prisoners taken in battle can be taken as slaves.  Slaves have no rights, but are considered valuable, and usually not punished with death for crimes - branding, etc. is more common.

Sex - there's a lot of it, and there's not much thought about it. Both the men and the women are forward about it.

The written word has power, and if you write someone's name in a certain way, you have power over them.  This rarely prevents the person whose name was written from killing the person who carved the runes so that power cannot be exercised.

The existence of monsters (especially were-wolves, giants, dragons, and sea monsters) is taken for granted, though neither the PCs nor anyone they know personally as actually seen or encounterd one.

The gods are believed to exist, but they are long-lived, not immortal.

Intelligence (both in terms of education and 'street smarts') is highly valued, and it's use in combat is considered a weapon as much as any sword or axe.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 20, 2005)

the IC thread is open:
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=149410

No rush on making your introductions, but it's there if you are ready.


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 20, 2005)

Can I be annoying and ask a favor?  

With all these funky names of people, places, concepts, etc., I'm going to drive myself batty trying to keep track. Would you mind making a glossary/important NPC's list and add to it as time goes on?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 20, 2005)

Certainly, Bobitron - It's in the works


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 20, 2005)

Thanks buddy. First IC post up. Let me know if there are any issues with it, and if I have the tone right.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 21, 2005)

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2594679#post2594679

Character, Glossary, and Evidence thread (in progress)


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 21, 2005)

One more thing. I'm kinda confused about skills. Taitzu's sheet shows a number plus a number, where mine just shows the points I spent. Do I need to adjust it?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 21, 2005)

All I really need is the total:  the points you spend added to the base number for the skill (found on the character sheet). Splitting it up just makes checking the numbers easier.


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 21, 2005)

Hmmm. I think I'm missing something. I just spent points. Is there a base score that the points I spend should be added to?

Edit: I'll look at the sheet where you said to.


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 21, 2005)

A couple questions...

1) Is there a base that my Grapple, Weapon (Axe), and Shield skills add to?

2) What is the in game effect of my axe and armor, or should I just let you deal with that? I'd be content if you did.  

Maybe I could get taitzu to meet me for a session on MSN to wrap this stuff up instead of bugging you here.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 21, 2005)

For Axe, the base chance is 20%, and the damage is 1d6+your damage bonus (I will be handling the rolls and such behind the screen, as it were)

Shield has a base 15% chance.

Grapple, head butt, kick, small knife and fist skills are all down at the bottom of the sheet (Grapple is a 25% base chance)

Armor gives damage reduction - you wold have leather and ring type armor at best, which deflects 5 points of damage each time you are struck.  Your shield stops a lot more damage (25 points for the standard iron reinforced shield used by your people), but only against one attack per, and you must succeed at a shield roll to use it.  Damage in excess if the shield rating destroys it (damage above you armor's armor rating does not detroy the armor. (again, unless there are objections, I'll just handle all of this)

Not a problem, BTW (plus, I don't think Taitzu has this book...)


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 21, 2005)

Hi all - just found out I'll be having very spotty or non-existent internet access over the next few days - I'll do what I can to keep things moving foreward, but things will be better by Monday at the latest.

Taitzu, do you need any thing for you character?


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 22, 2005)

All I need now is a cigarette 

I just adjusted my shield skill, and unless YOU see anything else amiss, all I need is equipment.

I would ask that you just gimme what I need, 'Dwyn.  He uses a sword (a looted Gladius or the like), a shield, and throwing axes.  Go to town.  I'll request anything else that's missing.

Background soon to follow.  Thanks!


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 26, 2005)

Gladius (this will be a short sword - little more style, but a little less damage than a long sword)
Hide (probably wolf or bear) armor (Armor rating of 4)
Iron shield
2 axes
tinder, flint
whetstone
dried fish (4 days, if eaten sparingly)
Clothes/boots, etc.
Small knife
(Any small trophies/jewelry your think appropriate)


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 27, 2005)

Character edited (needs one last touch), and IC post up.  

Sorry for the lack of fluff.  You guys have found a big hole in my geek knowledge.  Vikings!  And I thought it was just a funny Ralphie Wiggum joke!


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 27, 2005)

No worries, Taitzu - we'll get you up to speed.  In fact, let's start now.     *runs off to the IC thread*


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 27, 2005)

Im going to reserve the right to embellish my background once more, giving you that NPC you wanted, and tying myself into Beowilf's warband a bit more.  Ideas from you guys that are close to this concept would be well accepted!

Miss Krabapple: Any of you that are done with your quizes may put your heads down on your desk and sleep.

Ralphie Wiggum:  Oh boy!  Sleep!  That's where I'm a Viking! _*puts head down on desk*_


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 27, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> Im going to reserve the right to embellish my background once more, giving you that NPC you wanted, and tying myself into Beowilf's warband a bit more.  Ideas from you guys that are close to this concept would be well accepted!
> 
> Miss Krabapple: Any of you that are done with your quizes may put your heads down on your desk and sleep.
> 
> Ralphie Wiggum:  Oh boy!  Sleep!  That's where I'm a Viking! _*puts head down on desk*_




*confused*  I think Briet looks fine...

Am I missing something or did I transmit something I didn't mean  to?


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 27, 2005)

First intro post, you asked us to squeeze in an NPC that we were emotionally attatched to.  Remember?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 27, 2005)

Sorry TZ - I'm just having a weird day  (think of our Billy Ray Cyrus/Billy Ray Spivey and you have a good ide of where my mind is right now), don't mind me. 

 That (reimbellishing and adding your DNPC) is of course fine  

As for tying Briet into Beowulf's warband, let's see where the little scene I'm typing up now plays out.

One of the shortcuts for learing how to think like a viking/germanic barbarian was to think like a bit like a Klingon - not perfect by any stretch, but if it helps...


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 27, 2005)

B'ah m'ah chech!


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 27, 2005)

How would you guys like to handle combat ?

Individual rounds?
State general intentions and then have me describe how the combat goes?
Some combination of that (Detailed major combats, less detailed minor ones)?
Something else?

Taitzu:
With a short sword vs a longsword, Briet needs to close with Acwulf.  That means he will need to succeed at a dodge roll, and then step inside the other man's guard.   If he does that successfully, Acwulf will be unable to attack with his long sword without first succeeding at a dodge roll and stepping back from you.


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 27, 2005)

I like the third option, though I'm pretty much fine with a completly narrative sysem.  This depends on whether or not _you_ will be rolling for us. (This would be great!! taitzu doesn't even trust himself)

I'm fine with the mechanics, my dodge is almost as good as my sword rolls.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 27, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> I like the third option, though I'm pretty much fine with a completly narrative sysem.  This depends on whether or not _you_ will be rolling for us. (This would be great!! taitzu doesn't even trust himself)
> 
> I'm fine with the mechanics, my dodge is almost as good as my sword rolls.





I will be rolling, though more for issues of ease than trust.


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 27, 2005)

So how should we play this?  Just post my intent?  Or is there initiative?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 27, 2005)

I guess you can post your intent, and then I'll take it until a decision point is reached (there may be a couple of rounds of feints while each of you establishes position etc - no point in stopping for those.  However, after each landed blow, for example, I'll ask you for more input.

Initiative is not random - dex and weapon length control.


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 27, 2005)

You guys are fast! I'm loving the way things are going, good start.


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 27, 2005)

You read Delta Green after the fact.  As I told you, pay attention to the times.  Me and 'Dwyn can really work a thread in an afternoon.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 27, 2005)

So what I've described i nthat first part of the combat was about fifteen rolls - for attacks, ddges, parries, etc. and finally one succesful strike that did over 50% of Acwulf's hp in damage, representing a major wound:  shattered bone or organ damage. (I went for the pierced lung). 

Did I take too many liberties or take it too far without stopping for input?


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 27, 2005)

That was great!


----------



## Fenris (Sep 28, 2005)

I second the great.


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 28, 2005)

Well obviously, it was good for me too.  _*reaches to bedside table and lights cigarette*_


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 28, 2005)

So Fenris:

I think it's about time we let you in on a little secret here.  Me and Bob and 'Dwyn have played together before.  A lot.  A whole lot.  For all the, oh,  9 to 12 games I've been in with Bob, it's still hard to say if I've posted to all of them more than in the one, super fast paced Delta Green game I'm in with 'Dwyn.  So....now ya know, we didn't plan this, open recruitment just went that way.

Reason I bring it up, I'd just like to get an idea of what kind of posting schedule you're on.  I, for example, I'm basically a 9-5 poster, M-F.  Every day. All day.  It's kind of sad sometimes.  Bob knows this.  'Dwyn knows this intimately.

This is not the kind of detail I'm asking you for, but we're pretty comfortable BSing through the afternoon when we're not expecting an update, and asking you direct questions in game when we leave for the night, or just need to.  It's just a skill you have a feel for after PBPing a bit.

So how often do you expect to post?  I'm not expecting you to even say 'daily', though if you say 'once a week', I'll be concerned.  Cheers!


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 28, 2005)

For the record, this will not need to be a very fast paced game like the one Taitzu and I have been in.  Whatever level of posting you guys are comfortable with, I'll go with,  though I am hoping that it stays higher than 1/week (I'm not reall worried about that, though)

TZ - I should point out that while I follow some of the games Bobitron is in, we've never actually gamed together


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 28, 2005)

He's got a really bad attutude, but if you dated a Karate pig, I think you would too.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 28, 2005)

Aha!
Burn those happy little trees!   

I'm pretty new to PbP, but thus far I have been consistantly a daily poster (at least). I can post on the weekends sporatically. But M-F I can post multiple times. BUT remember I am three hours west of you. But I'll keep up. I have been laid low here since Friday with the flu, and I start teaching (ug) tommorrow, but I will be at least a daily poster (if appropriate). Heck the only reason I haven't posted yet, was I have been spending time thinking about the perfect name for the damn boat!

Fenris


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 29, 2005)

sounds good to me


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 29, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> He's got a really bad attutude, but if you dated a Karate pig, I think you would too.




Thank you for your understanding. How's that art show coming?

Edit: And yes, this IS the first time I'm playing with Maerdwyn! Whoo-hoo! I feel like I know you, 'cause I followed the CoC game so closely (for the first buddy cop portion, anyhow).

As for posting, I'm normally good for one a day, depending on how busy I get at work. One every two at worst. I'm prone to rattle off three or four in a row, if there is someone to post against and there is good RP'ing going on.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 29, 2005)

OK Boys here are some potential ship names:
Geat Wall of China
Geat Balls of Fire
Geatful Dead
Geat Googly Moogly
The Geat, The Sveon and the Grendel


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 29, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 29, 2005)

agreed  

BTW, what about "Geat Cthulhu"?


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 29, 2005)

You forgot,

Geat Expectations
The Geat Gatsby
It's the Geat Pumpkin, Charlie Brown!

Or in honor of Bob......

The Geat Muppet Caper


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 29, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> Or in honor of Bob......
> 
> The Geat Muppet Caper




Thanks!

And in your honor, taitzu, here's one of my many movie posters.


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 29, 2005)

Wow.

I mean.....wow.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 29, 2005)

Day suddenly got real busy - I''l try to get a substantive post up by this evening

edit : politic choice of name, Fenris - good for an experience check in your "own kingdom" skill.   (meaning that's one of the skills you'll be able to roll to improve when advancement happens.)


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 29, 2005)

I can honestly say, in the YEARS I've been playing CoC, I've only used advancement rules once.  Throwing the name 'Grendel' around never made me think that this would be my second go at gaining experience.

Hooray!


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 29, 2005)

What can I say, I'm an optimist   

It's amazing how many chracter sheets in BRP games I have floating around with all these little checks next to score that have never actually been rolled against.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 29, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Day suddenly got real busy - I''l try to get a substantive post up by this evening
> 
> edit : politic choice of name, Fenris - good for an experience check in your "own kingdom" skill.   (meaning that's one of the skills you'll be able to roll to improve when advancement happens.)




Thanks, Maerdwyn. I thought long and hard on a suitable name.


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 30, 2005)

Quick question....which stat determines running speed?


----------



## taitzu52 (Oct 3, 2005)

SORRY!!!

Internet problems, I'll post soon.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 4, 2005)

Danes present in Heorot when the PC's arrive: 

Wealtheow - Hrothgar's wife:  a thirty year old woman.
Hrethric - oldest son of Hrothgar
Hrothmund - Second son of Hrothgar
Freaweru - Daughter of Hrothgar.  Just about of marrying age, and quite attractive.
Unferth - Thegn of Hrothgar.  Clearly not happy the Geats are here.
Ecglaf - Father of Unferth. An older Danish warrior
Halga - Younger brother of Hrothgar.  Looks vital for a man in his late fifties.
Hrothulf - Nephew of Hrothgar. Halga's son.
Heoroweard - Hrothgar's younger cousin.  In his late forties.
Aeschere - Hrothgar's skald.  Looks like a powerful warrior.
Ingeld - A prince of the Heathobards (another tribe of Germans, who as fars as you know, have been at war with the Danes on and off for the past several centuries.).  He is more reserved than the rest of the people in Heorot.
Yrminlaf - a Danish Warrior, friendlier to the Geats than others.  Quite young.  Named after a giant.
Wulfgar - a Danish warrior and advisor to Hrothgar.  Looks at the Geats suspiciously.

Nine other Danish warriors, as yet unnamed by me.
A number of male and female slaves, mostly Frisians, Heathobards and Wendels.


----------



## taitzu52 (Oct 4, 2005)

C'mon, that's nine more names that you can confuse me with !!


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 4, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> C'mon, that's nine more names that you can confuse me with !!





Don't stress too much about the names, Taitzu.  I expect there wll be fewer you need to keep track of soon enough.


----------



## taitzu52 (Oct 11, 2005)

Hey 'Dwyn,

Hope all is well for you.  Just a heads up.....I'm not able yo access GG from work, so DG is kinda on hold.  Thanks for getting the word to Gomez, Bob!

TZ


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi TZ, and everyone else 

Things actually aren't all that well right now.  I'm hoping not to have to make an announcement that I've been fighting to hold off making for a couple weeks.


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm really sorry to hear you are having trouble, Maerdwyn.  

I hope things go okay, and don't worry about having to take some time off from gaming.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks, Bobitron.  Hope to be back soon - I'll let you guys know.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2647566#post2647566


----------



## Fenris (Oct 12, 2005)

Maerdwyn,
Don't sweat it. We'll be here when you get RL settled down. Good Luck.


----------

